# A nugget.



## Aristo (Oct 19, 2011)

98.7%.


----------



## Claudie (Oct 19, 2011)

Very impressive size. :shock: 
With that wedge shape, it looks like a very expensive door stop. Well Done!


----------



## Aristo (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you Claudie.


----------



## kadriver (Oct 20, 2011)

Is that 1001.1 grams!?

Thats one big hunk of gold.

If I had that I'd make a video pouring six, five troy ounce bars of GOLD - with some left over.


----------



## TXWolfie (Oct 20, 2011)

darn thats $52,322.71, that would be enough to pay off some bills


----------



## dtectr (Oct 20, 2011)

This is just a hobby, no need to bring dollars into it ... :twisted:


----------



## joem (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice one aristo.
And nice hair cut in your profile pic? LOL


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 21, 2011)

Aristo,my son wanted me to ask you if you would post a pic of the gold,sitting next to something for size reference,like a battery,or Noxx's favorite......a zippo lighter.


----------



## Aristo (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.
Yes, its only a hobby.
Sorry Mic, that pic was taken the day that bar was sold.
Next one. And I am gonna get me a zippo lighter.
:lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 21, 2011)

Aristo said:


> Sorry Mic, that pic was taken the day that bar was sold.
> Next one. And I am gonna get me a zippo lighter.


I have made quite a bit of gold,but if that had been mine,I think I would have made a movie with it.


----------

